# Interviewee needed - Your experiences with innovative treatments



## FriedaKlotz (Sep 26, 2016)

Dear forum,

I'm a freelance journalist doing research into the effectiveness and cost of innovative fertility treatments. I am hoping to speak to someone who has tried a therapy considered new or ground-breaking and found that it didn't work or affected them adversely; or someone who found that a new treatment did work. The interview is for a feature article looking at the benefits and risks of innovative treatments. 

I understand that this is a very personal topic and will deal with it in an appropriately sensitive way. If you're interested, please send me an email at [email protected]

Thank you!
Frieda


----------

